

Rube Goldberg + Mass Customization: App Designs Tshirts Based On Twitter Inputs - replicatorblog
http://www.rzm-dev.com/pattern/en/main.html

======
replicatorblog
Hard to fully explain it in the title. You program a CNC embroidering machine
which creates custom tshirts, using a programming language called "pa++ern"
via code sent through Twitter. a fun, if circuitous and bizarre, UI

